# New peacocks/haps



## Luckyonez (May 20, 2009)

Just got a bunch of new peacocks and haps in today. A bunch are scraping their faces and snouts in the sand and on the slate i have in there. I am pretty sure the guy used some sedatives on them. So my question is, is this a dominance or territorial thing? Oh and yes they are all brilliantly colored males. Thanks!


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

what are your water parameters if a bunch of them are doing and especially shortly after adding them leads me to believe something else is at work


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

The scraping they are doing is called flashing. Some flashing is normal, especially after a water change. But it also indicates external parasites, including ick. Do the fish have tiny white dots on them as if sprinkled with sugar?


----------



## Luckyonez (May 20, 2009)

No dots and signs of parasites. Water temp is 82, ph 8.1 or so, no ammonia no nitrates or nitrites.
They seemed to have stopped it for now. Maybe doing it on just an occasion. I know in humans that some types of sedatives can cause a bit of itching afterwards so i was wondering if it may have been that. Guess only time will tell. They all look like a bunch of healthy gluttons except for a few nipped fins that will grow back soon.


----------



## Stickzula (Sep 14, 2007)

Sounds like everything is good at the moment. If you are adding them to a tank with other healthy fish, I would treat the tank for parasites just to be safe. Normally a month in quarantine would negate the need for treatment, but an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

Stickzula said:


> Sounds like everything is good at the moment. If you are adding them to a tank with other healthy fish, I would treat the tank for parasites just to be safe. Normally a month in quarantine would negate the need for treatment, but an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.


What would you treat for? I don't treat unless I know I have a problem . . .

Temp might be a tad high. I keep my tank at 78/79. Also, for a cycled tank you need measureable nitrAtes, so either you have an uncycled tank (which will cause you lots of problems) or you are not shaking your nitrate test bottles enough to get an accurate reading (or are using strips, which are unreliable, or your test kit is too old.) I would test again to make sure your nitrite and ammonia readings are accurate (out of an abundance of caution)


----------



## Luckyonez (May 20, 2009)

I'll test it again but i know it was cycled. I keep my tank heater at 79 but since its near a window (i have no other option at the moment) it heats up a bit more. I was told to maybe try some Colloidal silver 1 drop 3x's a day. Never heard of this stuff though.


----------



## Stickzula (Sep 14, 2007)

hollyfish2000 said:


> Stickzula said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like everything is good at the moment. If you are adding them to a tank with other healthy fish, I would treat the tank for parasites just to be safe. Normally a month in quarantine would negate the need for treatment, but an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.
> ...


I agree that it is best to treat for a known illness, but judging from the way the fish were acting, I would say parasite...hence treat for parasites. Another option would be to use Melafix and Pimafix. Those are both all natural and treat a wide range of illnesses, but I don't think they are good for parasites. Both are relatively inexpensive. I would treat the tank to be on the safe side, but that is just my opinion.


----------



## Luckyonez (May 20, 2009)

Bah, now this morning i woke up and see a white worm looking thing sticking out the side of one of them, a white dot over the eye of another, and a couple white spots on a few of their pectoral fins. It doesnt look like ich at all. Hopefully i can cure this in time. They are all eating fine and at healthy but i know from experience that this can get worse....Only time and meds will tell...


----------



## Luckyonez (May 20, 2009)

Just bought some of that Jungle stuff for parasites and bacteria. I bought both and fed them both. Only downfall is the pellets float but they seem to have ate a bunch in a matter of seconds lol.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

keep us posted


----------



## Heyguy74 (Aug 11, 2005)

Luckyonez said:


> No dots and signs of parasites. Water temp is 82, ph 8.1 or so, no ammonia no nitrates or nitrites.
> They seemed to have stopped it for now. Maybe doing it on just an occasion. I know in humans that some types of sedatives can cause a bit of itching afterwards so i was wondering if it may have been that. Guess only time will tell. They all look like a bunch of healthy gluttons except for a few nipped fins that will grow back soon.


You can't have no nitrates. Nitrates are the end product of the nitrgen cycle. (for us at least) I would try an anti parsitic med. Jungle lab parasite clear should work well. Also clout is good. It seems that the meds you got are designed for internal problems, not external. I'm not sure medicated food will kill external parasites.


----------



## Luckyonez (May 20, 2009)

Checked it all again today chemical wise. Nitrates are in between 0ppm and 5.0 kind of hard to tell. 0.25ppm Nitrites . .50 on ammonia. Ammonia went up a bit since i added these which was to be expected. Will do a water change tonight to lower it a bit.


----------



## Stickzula (Sep 14, 2007)

Is this where I put I told ya so?? JK


----------



## Luckyonez (May 20, 2009)

Was waiting for it =p


----------



## Luckyonez (May 20, 2009)

Ok few days since i have used some meds and water changes for the ammonia. The fish look a-1 now they all are seeming perfect. No more itches or scratches.


----------

